# Elektronikas pamati >  elektriskais gans

## acdcpcb

Mekleju sheemu varetu darboties no 12v. Biju meginajis dazadus variantus. Pirmais ar cfl balastu 2- ar simistoru un dinistoru 3- ne555 taimeri ar kt808a tranzistors shema. Cfl balasts deva zilganu dzirksteli dega papirs. Simimistors deva dzirksteles. Abi darbojas ar fkybaku. Ne555 neskapecs pardega cips. Unbtereja daudz stravas.

----------


## acdcpcb

Ar simistoru neder jo nav izolets no 220v. Problema tada ka vajg ta lai dot ipulsus. Simistors ir bt136. Balasts ir uzlabots mje13007 vieta ieliku 2sc3897.

----------


## Obsis

Mēģināšu formulēt savu pieredzi ar šamajiem:
1)kas par trafu un kāds spriegums.
Ar 20 kV dažiem īpaši biezas ādas lopiņiem var būt par maz. Bet ar 30kV noteikti pietiek.
Kineskopa tipa TV rindu trafs ir gandrīz ideāls risinājums, tik vien ka ar primāro tinumu jāpiestrādā.
2)kāda strāva....
Spēriena laikā strāva protams jāierobežo, ja negribi sēdēt pie rūtainas saulītes. Apsist ciema dzērājus protams ir sabiedriski derīgs darbs, taču tas jādara tā, lai nevarētu Tevi sašņorēt par to. Ja periodā vidējā strāva nepārsniedz 1 mA un pīķī nepārsniedz 50-100 mA var tikt uzsktīts par orientējoši drošu. Spēja aizdedzināt papīru ir samērā droša pazīme, ka radītais meistarstiķis ir potenciāli nāvējošs.
3) ģenerēt visu laiku jeb uzkrāt kondensatorā...
Tas ir iespējams vissmagākais kompromiss, jo kondensators dod vienu vienīgu sitienu, tāpēc ir ievērojami mazāks šķērslis neatlaidīgam lopu baram. Savukārt tas ir vienīgā alternatīva, ja barošana ir no akumulātoreļa klaja lauka vidū. Jo enerģija pa zemi nemētājas. Savukārt, ja tas lauks ir mājas tuvumā, kur energoefektivitāte ir pupu mizas, tad noteikti jāģenerē visu laiku. Bez šaubu ēnas, superīss triepiens un apmēram 1/4 sekundi puze ir labākais veids kā reizē ekonomēr enerģiju un nodrošināt elektrodrošību nezaudējot sitiena impulsa strāvu. Diemžēl šis risinājums der tikai attāliem lauku rajoniem, jo rada radiotraucējumus garo viļņu diapazonā. Jebkādā gadījumā  atlikusī alternatīva - turēt spriegumu ir ne gluži optimālākā, toties plaši lietota. 
Sic!
Obligatoriski jākontrolē līnijas spriegums ar avārijas indikāciju. Bieži izolatoru stabiņi vai zāles stiebri var nogāzt vesela žoga segmenta darbspēju. To jāvar pamanīt.

----------


## Tārps

Tie apsvērumi ir visai pareizi. Pats savā laikā izveidoju vairākus ganus no reklāmas trafiņiem. Tas par to ādas biezumu gan nav pareizi, jo tas viss ir vistiešākajā sakarībā ar laika apstākļiem. Jo sausāka zeme, jo lopiņiem lielāka izturība (biezāka āda). Šo problēmu risināju ar spuldzi primārajā barošanas ķēdē. Bija vairākas spuldzes - dažādām jaudām, sākot no 15 W līdz 200 W. Pie reizes tās kalpoja kā līnijas kontrolieris. Ja spuldze deg spoži, jo spoži - augstsprieguma pusē drāts vai nu zemē, vai zāle klāt. Ja nedeg, nav gans ieslēgts !! Normāli - vidēji kvēloja. 
  Ar cūku ganīšanu (pārsvarā meža) gan ir problēma, jo tam lopiņam nav atpakaļ ātruma, iet tikai uz priekšu. Nu dabū pa šņukuru un kādu laiku nenāks, bet aploka drāts un mietiņi jālabo. 
  Izolatorus arī izmantoju no stikla pudelēm. Nogriež pudelei apakšu un atliek tikai uz mietiņa uzmaukt pie kakliņa drāti piesien vai aptin un pat vislielākajā lietū nekas nekait, bet plastmasnieki mēdza reizēm izkust.

----------


## Gaija_5D

Nav īsti skaidrs, - no kāda materiāla vajadzētu tam augstsprieguma tansformātoram to serdi? Cik šķērsgriezumā? 
Man tādam ganam kartonam izsit caurumtiņu, kā ar adatu izbaksta. Bet, neko tur nededzina. 10 mkf un 310V uzlādējas kondensātors. tiristors iešauj ТВС110ПЦ15-1.  Ir kādi nosacījumi zināmi, lai to papīru sāktu dedziāt ?

----------


## acdcpcb

Tada shema bet sis isti neder. Zilgana dzirkstele lec un var aizdegas papirs.

----------


## acdcpcb

Doma tada kautko lidzigu sim taisit. Ir bez moc3020 ar dinistoru vieta. jaliek izolejosais transformators 220/220v. Ebaja var iegadaties gatavu solid state relay.

----------


## acdcpcb

A2 jaliek kondensators. Mazak jaudigaks simistors bt137 600v

----------


## acdcpcb

ne555 nestradaja caursita mikroshemu. Un loti daudz stravas patereja 3,5amperi.

----------


## acdcpcb

bt137-600 simistors.

----------


## acdcpcb

Man ir jautajums vai simistoram a1 un a2 ir vienadi. BT152-600 ir tiristors vai simistors?????? Es skatijos ebaja raktsta ka apraksta ir mineets triac??? Thyristor raksta???? Bipolar diode???? Mn liekas tie kinieshi pasi kautko sajauc???? Pasi nezin ko tirgo.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu beidzot normāla tēma  ::  ::  :: . 
Vajag mēģināt simetrisko unistoru ar collīgo vītni.

----------


## tornislv

collīgajam tak powers ir 2.54 reizes mazāks par metrisko...

----------


## JDat

> collīgajam tak powers ir 2.54 reizes mazāks par metrisko...


 Tu auzmirsi ierēķināt konstanti "do huja"!
Spoiler: 11.125 mm

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, bet cirkulārās polarizācijas singularitāte arī 2.54 reizes mazāka...

----------


## korium

Tiristors - thyristor vai arī SCR(silicon controlled rectifier)
Simistors - triac

----------


## Gaija_5D

Loti svarīga lietiņa. Zibensaizsardzība. Uz klehojošām zibens bumbiņām tam ganam norauties ir elemtāri. Un cīnīties citādi nevar ar to. Daudzi elektrogani tā arī beiguši savu darbību.


Elektroganus pārbauda ar slodzi parasti. Izejā slēdz 500 omi. Un tad skatās, cik Kilovolti pīķī spēj izskriet tam rezistoram cauri. Parastiem aparātiem no 2 kV līdz 7kV.
Jābūt tam ganam iekšā tai energijai. Nekādas tur indukcijas spolītes no automobīļiem nestāvēs pat tuvu vajadzīgai jaudai. Aizdedzes spoles ir satītas ar pārāk lielu transformācijas koeficientu. Un tāpēc nekam nederēs.

----------


## Isegrim

> cik Kilovolti pīķī spēj izskriet tam rezistoram cauri


 Spriegums taču nebūs tas, kas kaut kam cauri skrien. Tas vienkārši krīt, ja ir uz kā.

----------


## Powerons

http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/193...-kondensātors

----------


## acdcpcb

Mn ir jautajums trafins ar jaudu 15w kas dot ara pie 400V. Ja klat pievieno sprieguma dauzskarsotaju teiksim desmit 0.1uf 400v kondensatori un 1n4007 diodes. Cik kilovoltus var dabut un stravu??? BT137-600v simistors nejiet ar to trafinu laikam kadi 6amperi nem.

----------


## Elfs

> http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/193...-kondensātors


 Lūk tā !
Un nevajag putrot kautkādas tur indukcijas spolītes no automobīļiem ar spoli ni MOSKVIČA !!!
 ::

----------


## Powerons

Jauna laba źiguļa spole no źiguļa veikala par lētu cenu, varbūt, ka moskvičam tāda pati.

----------


## acdcpcb

Ekspermenteju salodeju sprieguma daudzskarsotaju uz eletrolitiskajiem 400v 220uf. Pirmaja reize kad savienoju vadinu atskaneja briesmigs spradziens. Parsita diodi. Otreiz nevelos vienot. Nu sis neder del ganam. 400v 1.6kv. Domaju likt vel cetrus sanak 3.2kv.  Sitais loti bistams dzivibai!!!!!!!!!! Es nezinu kas notiktu ar neonku ta uzspragtu stikli lidotu pa gaisu??????

----------


## Elfs

Daudzkāršotāji nedod lielas strāvas tāpēc tev nevajag tur baigos 220 mikrofarādus.
220 sen par lielu.Liec kondiķus virknē- mikrofarādi paliks mazāki ntās reizes, bet toties tādam saliktajam kondensātoram spriegums paliks lielāks ntās reizes.
Tobiš ja saliksi virknē piecus 5 mikrofarādi/400 V kondierus, sanāks 1 mikrofarāds 2000 V.
Un liec kondiķiem paralēli lielas pretestības, lai eksperimentu beigās tie nestāv uzlādēti, kad sāc gar tiem gramstīties.
Nezinu gan vai šajā daudzkāršotāju mēģinājumā tās pretestības pārāk nejauks gaisu.

----------


## acdcpcb

Laikam sataisiju aizdedzes spole tiristors, trafins, kondensatori un 555 taimers kas strada ka laika relejs.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Ar cūku ganīšanu (pārsvarā meža) gan ir problēma, jo tam lopiņam nav atpakaļ ātruma, iet tikai uz priekšu.""
Astoņdesmitajos taisīju šitādus uz 220V, aiz kā 4 mkF caur 20 kOhm, aiz tā dinistors 101 un KY202, kas iebaro TV trafu. Švirkstele apmēram pa 2 cm leca. Un kad to uzstādīju Ērgļu pagastā liela meža aplokā esošam tupeņu laukam, tad no rīta skats bija tāds: daudzas mazas cūku pēdiņas virzienā uz žogu, tad pagrieziens par 15 grādiem un ceturtdaļmetru dziļš un divi metri plats grāvis uz mežu, kā jau pēc bara uzlidojuma. 
Kad šamās aizskrēja uz mežu, tad laikam visām citām cūkām un pat necūkām mežā arīdzan izstāstīja. Nav šaubu par to, jo vairāk daudzu gadu garumā visi šī meža zvēri kartupeļu lauku neapgrūtināja ar savu klātbūtni, līdz izauga jaunā paaudze.

----------


## Obsis

RE: multiplaieris
Kamēr tas trīskāršo līdz septiņkāršo, tikmēr sprieguma zudumi ir saskarīgi un darba strāvu var apspriest puslīdz pieņemamās robežās. Diemžēl, ganam vajadzēs tik nedaudz zem 100 reižu daudzkāršošanas un pie tādas pat mikroampēru dabūt laukā ir problēma. Ne par velti viens normāls profesionāls 10 miliampēri 50 kV baroklis maksā starp 50 000 un 150 000 Eur, ja gribi nopirkt. Vienkārši ikdienā strādāju ar tādiem, zinu.
Parastā shemotehnika ir H-bridge SMPS vai flyback, bet jebkurā gadījumā HexFET, MosFET vai kas līdzīgs. Igbt nelieto, frekvenci netur. SCR tiristori ir aizvakardiena, arī triaki ir vakardiena. 
Tilta vadībai klasisks ir ZVS vadības algoritms, vai jaudīgākiem arīdzan multistage H-bridge. Šobrīd tādu taisni pīdzinu uz 100 kW, un nebūt neviegli iet - aprēķinu metodikas kar kaut buntēs uz bēniņiem, un katra dod citus rezultātus, kas pretrunā ar kaimiņu metodiku, katra nieka diodīte maksā (pats lētākais) 40 Eur, bet ja tāda normālāka tad 140 Eur.  Kondensatori sākot ar 1000 Eur gabalā utt utjpr. Turklāt piegāde 18 nedēļu laikā no apmaksas..... Pilnīgi nesaprotu, vai joprojām esmu uz planētas Zeme?
Bet pie subkilovata jaudām visa shemotehnika ir vienkārša un lēta. Salodē un viss uzreiz aiziet bez mocīšanas.

----------


## acdcpcb

Tas vel atgiezos pie bt137-600v datasheeta rakstits ka tas nem 8amperi. Gribeju pamerit ar multimetru bet tas neradija uzliku uz ac current 20amp. Radija uz displeja 000? Problema tada ka tie mietinji ir zemes sadziti laukos tak nulles vads iet zemes. Nezinu cik tur jaudigu trafinu likt. Un cik minimalais spriegums varetu but lai varetu ieslegties simistors. Ka ar tiem inverteriem teiksim 12v 2kw. Bet akumulators atri izstuksotos pie tadas jaudas  teiksim 55aperstundas.

----------


## acdcpcb

Atradu isto shemu vienkarsi nezinu tam bloking generatoram trafinam tinumus. Bez ta generatora nedarbojas ta shema 400v trafins ja ravu ara no rozetes stepseli tad radas dzirkstele leca no tas bobinas.

----------


## Obsis

RE: acdpcb
Arī Roijera ģeneratoram ir spēkā vecā labā transformatora formula:
Sinusoidāliem spriegumiem vij=U/4,44/f/A(cm2)/B(T) bet meandriskiem spriegumiem 4,44 vietā 4,00.
Tā ka lai sarēķinātu tik vien ir darba kā nospiest podziņu `Excel`.
Gadījumā, ja tur parādās strāvas līdzkomponente, tad serdes piesātinājumu labi novērtēt ar nu jau divi gadsimti vērtē turēto formulu B=L*Ipeak/vij/A(cm2). Te nepieciešamo induktivitāti L rēķina kā Lm=N^2/[(mag ceļa gar core/mju nulle/mju relat/Acore)+(gaisa spraugas gar/mju nulle/Aair)]. Pie viena uzzināsi vai spraugu vajag vai nē, un cik tieši.
P.S. Ņemot vērā, ka ne jau 1/4W būs tas Roijers, un to, ka vispārīgā gadījumā Roijeram lietderības koeficients ir drīzāk zems, tad labāk shēmas pirmo kaskādi būtu taisīt uz, piemēram IR2153 standartslēgumā. Tas ļaus kpd uzvilkt no 65% uz vismaz 90%.

----------


## Vinchi

Daudzas lietas mūsdienas nemaz neatmaksājas taisīt, ja nu vienīgi iegūtas pieredzes dēļ  :: 

Pameklējiet iekš ebay: Boost Step-up Power Module High-voltage Generator

Cena ap 2 USD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pULvpVS4FOQ

Šos laikam parasti izmanto gāzes plītīm un lukturiem ar iebūvētu elektrošoku.

----------


## acdcpcb

Ok. Es beidzot samekleju isto sheemu. Uz ne555. Divas mikroshemas un tranzistori. Ebaja biju pasutijis diy kitu bet tas nosvila tiesi trafins tur bija vienkarsa shemina tranzistors pretestiba un diode. Diezgan daudz stravas nema kadi 2 amperi. Vispar tas trafins manas kludas del nosvila tur shema bija paradits ka vajag but mazai atstarpei starp augsprieguma izvadiem. Ka bija lielaka tacatstarpe ta radas koronas izlade un trafinu caursita. Es intereses pec pasutiju vel divus tadus pasus trafinus. Es nezinu vai tur var likt vieta aizdedzes sveci.

----------


## acdcpcb

Ebaja kits -

----------


## fzss

elektriskā gana stiprums ir no  dzžouliem, kurus izrēķina no izlādējamā kondensatora.  bet irjau visadas augstfrekfrences izvirtības ::

----------


## acdcpcb

Augstfrekvence dedzina aizdegas papirs.

----------

